# Just picked up my first pistol.



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

I just got back from the gun store and picked up my first pistol. It is the Springfield Armory XDs. I am really excited that I was able to get this gun. I have been to 7 gun stores in the past 3 days and only seen 2. The rest had already been sold, so I bought this one. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## kidcom (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations, I recently made the move myself. Last week I purchased an XDm .40 comp. 5.25 stainless. What a pistol. Fresh out of the box, with my first target at the range, I shot a 93 while the second one was a 97.



silver03gt said:


> I just got back from the gun store and picked up my first pistol. It is the Springfield Armory XDs. I am really excited that I was able to get this gun. I have been to 7 gun stores in the past 3 days and only seen 2. The rest had already been sold, so I bought this one. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

silver03gt said:


> I just got back from the gun store and picked up my first pistol. It is the Springfield Armory XDs. I am really excited that I was able to get this gun. I have been to 7 gun stores in the past 3 days and only seen 2. The rest had already been sold, so I bought this one. Let me know what y'all think.


Nice pistol! Very lucky man! Hope it does well for you.:smt1099


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

It has been a great pistol. I had a couple problems with it my first outing but since then I have learned how to shoot it and it has been problem free.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to the world of handguns....


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

*GC*



silver03gt said:


> I just got back from the gun store and picked up my first pistol. It is the Springfield Armory XDs. I am really excited that I was able to get this gun. I have been to 7 gun stores in the past 3 days and only seen 2. The rest had already been sold, so I bought this one. Let me know what y'all think.


Nice choice. I have an XD9 and like it alot. Got a nice Blackhawk leather holster for it. Also got mag extensions for a pinkie rest. Enjoy.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoy it - it's a great little pistol. Before you go to the range, clean it thoroughly and lubricate it as indicated in the owner's manual.


----------



## coachroy (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats, you should really love it a real dream to shoot for it's size. If you can get your hands on some lighter ammo it gets even better (185, 200 grain stuff) I worked up a 200 grain load with a 200 grain hornady C/T and it is great!!!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on buying a nice pistol. I've heard a lot of good about that model. 

I recently purchased a SA XD-45, and was happy to get it. It's my first SA and I hope it will serve me a very long time. 

Enjoy and be safe!!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice... I just bought the 3.8 XDM and I love it and the accuracy is wonderful too.


----------



## FrankBrady (Mar 3, 2013)

I own an XD9, an XD45 Compact, and an XDM45. You will not regret this choice!


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Have 4 XD's in inventory now, 2 - 4" in 9mm and .40, and 2 - sub compacts in 9mm and .40.

All are flawless performers and fun to shoot. Don't regret buying any of them, and the XD40sc is my personal favorite.


----------



## Paul1954 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sweet..... great choice and a lucky man. I recently bought an M11 A1 Sig, isn't it fun shopping??


----------



## Paul1954 (Mar 6, 2013)

I recently got Signess and now the 1911 fever, this weekend I bought a 1911 C3. It is stainless with burlwood crimson trace grips. Hope they never come up with a cure!!!


----------



## tntviper1 (Apr 20, 2013)

to the OP nice choice, i also just bought an XD 9 i cant wait to get to the range tomorrow, but i cant find any damn ammo


----------



## Yosh (Sep 4, 2013)

Great Purchase!


----------



## Yosh (Sep 4, 2013)

I just bought my first pistol and is an XD let me know how you feel with it.


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats on your first pistol. It's an awesome handgun


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

Great gun, congrats!


----------

